# Thyroid pain?



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here. Please also see my post on the newbie board.

I was diagnosed via surgery last August. My current Endo is an idiot, so I am looking for a new doc.

Starting two weeks ago I began to have this pain in my thyroid. It is like hot needles, little pinpoints of pain, sometimes followed by general soreness. The pain is random, not constant. About the same time I had a big jump in symptoms - chest pain, constipation, cramping, weakness, lightheadedness - so I took myself off the synthroid for about three days. Then I started back with half a tablet (it's a 200mg tablet). I haven't gone back to the full dose yet. I'm a little afraid to.

Anyway, knowing that Hashimoto's is basically the body attacking the thyroid, I can't help thinking "I am feeling it happening!! " Yet, from what I know (or think I know), this isn't a typical symptom. Or is it?

Anybody else have this? Anybody have any additional info about what might be happening?


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

OK, I see 24 views with no replies. I'm reading that as "no," other people are not experiencing this symptom.

If you could, when you read this, please give a quick response of yes or no to the question: Have you ever had random pain in your thyroid?

I really appreciate your response. Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I answered on a different post you made -

Request a sonogram of your thyroid.

You are on a huge amount of thyroid replacement hormone and having alot of other symptoms related to being over medicated. A sore throat or thyroid pain should trigger immediate labs by your doctor. A sonogram in my opinion would be best to have to see if nodules are causing the issue.


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks Lovlkn. And yes, I did see your other post.


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

No.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

An ultra-sound would be in order here. Sounds like your thyroid may be vascular.

Okay, now you say 200 mg. tablet. Are you sure it is 200 mg. or is it 200 mcg.? Please double check and if it is really 200 mcg.; was that your starting dose? If so, that is for want of a better word untoward even at 200 mcg. instead of 200 mg..


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

Duh! You are right. 200 mcg.

Silly me.

And that was my starting dose.

Actually, my current directions are to take a whole tablet mon-fir, and a half tablet on sat & sun.

Full disclosure, I am very overweight. So there is that too.


----------



## Kate1177 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have that random pain and it was the pain that brought me to the dr. That's how I found out I have hashimotos and 2 large noduals. I went in for another ultrasound yesterday and I'm waiting for the results of that.


----------

